
Why Is Ikea a Non-profit? – OnlineMBA.com - asmosoinio
http://www.onlinemba.com/blog/video-why-is-ikea-a-non-profit/
======
Animats
Because it generates an incredible tax break and makes it almost impossible to
remove management.

